# nosey neighbours and I'm really angry now



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Fucking wankers need to be held up to account for the time wasting and suffering they cause! Our dog has irritated skin (which we're dealing with) and is currently sat on the porch of my summerhouse whilst I work at my desk next to him.
No one overlooks our property so no idea HOW they decided he's left out in all weather and mistreated.

You can't face your accuser though can you? I'd set my wife on them!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

What have they done? called the RSPCA?

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes. I was VERY reluctant to let him in, because when someone accused us of throwing cats out of windows they came in and offered to take our pet snakes and parrot away as if we were struggling to pay for them. They had been told we had about 60 cats (actually 4). I'm not very friendly to the RSPCA, needless to say. They might have animal welfare at heart, but any wanker can abuse their services and call them out.

He was reported to be emaciated with open sores around his neck.

His biggest issue is stupidity!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A guy I know has the sspca round because his idiot neighbour thought his dog was too thin.

It was a lurcher :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sounds like a bellend, post a dog turd through his letter box

J
Xx


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Just fill in loads of double glazing requests, stair lift applications, payment protection claim forms for your neighbour and send them all off.

Karma...


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The trouble with this is they won`t say who made the accusation. I told the guy it was a ludicrous as when we had a drugs bust for skunk!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

buy some coke and pop it somewhere discreet outside their house....ring the ol' bill....and then laugh 

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I just had a closer look at that picture.

Id phone the RSPCA on you to . But not for a skin condition any dog can have dry skin..... but for the length of them claws. why are they so long, there is a real danger of them catching and causing injury to your dog. Get them sorted out m8.










Also no way that dog gets enough exercise, I have had my dog for 6 years and not had to clip her claws once. :?

Sorry for being blunt.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont think thats a fair comment.....

....I have two staffies....

Storm - my boy he's hench and runs his claws down

Misty - cowbay as light as anything and I have to have her nails clipped every couple of months as she just isnt heavy enough to run them down

I've got friends who have dogs who wont let them near their claws but they are just not light enough to run them down and its either let them grow long enough to break or be cruel to be kind put the muzzle on give them no amounts of stress and clip them, being a 13 year old jack russle its not fair to put him through that stress

I am sure there is ample reason why they are long in that picture

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I dont think thats a fair comment.....
> 
> ....I have two staffies....
> 
> ...


Bollocks jess... sorry.

My dog is a 3st collie, she runs her claws down just fine.

The only 2 reasons for a dog to have 1.5 inch claws are.

1 not enough exercise, a heavy alsation should easily wear them down. Get a ball, run the dog....

2 owner not clipping them, they would take well over 6 months to grow that long, 1 vet visit, muzzled to have them clipped wont stress the dog.

Only old dogs that cant run like they used to should even need claws clipped. Well perhaps small light dogs, but im talking jack russel size.

They are too long. No question about it and its not good for the dog.

If there is a good reason for it, im definatly curious as to what it is.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

He's had a claw clip since that photo, don't panic! He gets plenty of exercise but it's all on grass. I don't tend to post pictures of our whole garden but once the ducks are away at night he's let loose with toys until my arm aches throwing. It's a common problem and only parading him up and down the streets would wear them down naturally.

What really wound me up is that a neighbour can't pop around or stick a note through the door saying "oh I once saw your dog in public looking skinny, what's wrong". We don't chase people away with pitchforks here! There's no need to call the RSPCA and make shit up about open sores, emaciation and lack of shelter. Making shit up is not nice!

He's now asleep on the floor behind me in my office, where he's chosen to lie. He's on medication for a pancreas infection but you weren't to know this. There's some hair loss and low nutrient absorption.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> He's had a claw clip since that photo, don't panic!
> He gets plenty of exercise but it's all on grass. I don't tend to post pictures of our whole garden but once the ducks are away at night he's let loose with toys until my arm aches throwing. It's a common problem and only parading him up and down the streets would wear them down naturally.


Fair nuff, but they were very long, my dog ripped one of hers out at the bed and it wasnt pretty. And they are never more than 1/4" long. She also only runs on grass btw. Its not good for their joints to run on anything solid. But her being a collie, she probably runs a lot more than your dog.

Glad hes being looked after properly then.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Bollocks jess... sorry.
> 
> My dog is a 3st collie, she runs her claws down just fine.
> 
> ...


No brian not bollox......I've told my mum what you have said and she's pretty fuming with you to say the least....

both my dogs get two walks a day and every other they are at the park with my mum.....Misty does not run her claws down they have to be clipped so pipe down before I throw something at you

J
xx


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

you grassed him to your mum

OHhhhhhhh


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Bollocks jess... sorry.
> ...


Ive had several dogs. I have NEVER had to clip the claws until they got old and didnt run.

But then I do probably run my dogs more than most people. I actualy have tennis elbow at the moment from throwing a ball with one of them ball chuckers. :lol:

Just dont throw an angry staffie at me, :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Both of my female staffies I've had due to their weight have had to had their nails clipped....

.......Storm looks all cute and squishy but when he's angry.......

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> I've told my mum what you have said and she's pretty fuming with you to say the least....
> 
> J
> xx


My fav post from the last few months...classic

PS Brian's right


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Heres my dogs paw, turned 6 years old in May and undoutably weighs less than a staffy.

She has NEVER had a clipper near them.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

High five!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Maybe it's because my dog like to play like this a lot?
Cropped to hide his tackle he was proudly displaying.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I've told my mum what you have said and she's pretty fuming with you to say the least....
> ...


Lol

And no I didn't it was a comment in passing and she went nuts

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Maybe it's because my dog like to play like this a lot?
> Cropped to hide his tackle he was proudly displaying.


So his claws are as long as a sloths because he lies on his back a lot, thats the stupidest thing I have ever heard. :-|


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> His biggest issue is stupidity!


Must be one of my long lost relatives!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

How often does he wear his collar? It looks very loose which can be as bad as too tight.

What happens is the constant rubbing from movement causes hair loss. Try him with his collar off for a few months and maybe buy a harness for his walks where he needs to go on a leed, I have a feeling his hair round his neck will grow back in fine.

Dogs have one of the most sensitive skins in the animal kingdom, it really doesnt take much to make it fall out, shampoo you wash it with, deoderant sprayed near him, the carpets in the house, his bed, food is another culprite, I had a dog that was allergic to cotton.

Its frustrating as people look at you like you are mistreating it when in reality you havent a clue whats caused it. Last episode I had with my current dog was her pulling all the fur out her rump when it got itchey it infected and yep.... all the hair fell out :roll: . Vet reckoned it was something she ate causing ittitition.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's a soft braided "choker" from "Strong Stuff", as he managed to snap two leather collars previously. The loose part is the outer loop where a lead clips on. I'll try a harness though so thanks for that suggestion. He might just chew through it.  
He's on medicated shampoo but the hair loss is a known side effect of the pancreas infection we're treating.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> It's a soft braided "choker" from "Strong Stuff", as he managed to snap two leather collars previously. The loose part is the outer loop where a lead clips on. I'll try a harness though so thanks for that suggestion. He might just chew through it.
> He's on medicated shampoo but the hair loss is a known side effect of the pancreas infection we're treating.


Poor thing. 

If you go back to collars try a good nylon one, he wont break that. Well id be surprised if he did.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLASSIC-SOFT- ... 5d4742f02c 
Obviously check the size.

Surely you only have harnesses or collars on him when hes out on a walk though. Cant you just tell him off for trying to chew it?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Both my staff's have a half choke, they all have (apart from a harness when babies) they only wear them when out walking them

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I've said my part and calmed down now.

You can offer more advice but I've decided to shun the RSPCA completely now. My wife stopped donating a while ago and from the things I've read online today they continue to use bully tactics. I should have stuck to my principles and told him to go away.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Although the there are questions being asked about certain RSPCA tactics, I'm not sure any of that applies to your case. Someone called them and told them a dog was being mistreated, so they came to check. Isn't that exactly what we would expect them to do?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

He told us that if we didn't let him inspect our dog, he'd come back with the police. I did suggest he do that several times but he kept saying it was my last chance to let him see the dog without the police coming. I doubt that the police would have even come, as they know us anyway through my wife's previous jobs and volunteer work. There's about 3 PCSO's covering this village and we've met them all before. They've nearly all been barked at!
I said he could have a look from the top of the garden. My dog was out at the summerhouse at the bottom of the garden where I was working. The man strolled down the garden (about 30 meters) where I didn't invite him and began explaining that he wouldn't take our dog away this time but that two complaints had been made and they were very serious. He couldn't tell me who made them.
He was bullshitting. He cannot take the dog away without my permission anyway. He was also technically trespassing and I should have told him to leave. The complaints he quoted were clearly untrue. He could have just left.

He is just an employee of a charity organisation, not an officer. He had no right of entry, no legal standing to take my dog, and he can't issue any demands.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pugs don't take this the wrong way mate but they were there for the right reasons not just to give you grief.

I had a visit from the Police and the RSPCA when I was attacked by a neighbours dog and my dog Saffie in turn took out the attacking dog after jumping out the S4 cabriolet.

For those interested the bloody spaniel but me in my ass :lol:

We sat down had a coffee and a chat they checked out Saffie and her surroundings and it ended in court with a small little award for moi and a warning for the owner after I stated in no way did I want the dog destroyed.

My point being that they are there because they care and they witness many acts of cruelty and also I'm sure many false alarms.

"Maybe" someone clocked your dog thought it looked a bit down in the dumps and was worried so contacted the RSPCA by acting so defensive you may come across as trying to hide something from the officer.

Just my 2 cents mate.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The council once said they had complaints of smells from my property. They said they wanted the environment agency to inspect the property. I told them they could walk all of the way to the edge of my property and test as much as they wanted. That was a false claim from a neighbour who probably heard that we had a pet skunk. The matter went no further because happy skunks don't actually smell.

The school reported the kids to social services once claiming that they were bullied because they stank. The kids were interviewed without permission to find out if they were fed properly, has a washing machine, a bath etc. The kids all have friends who would have told them if they stank and they didn't. My wife even used to teach at the school just before this and would have heard of this! The social worker came to visit, and then asked where we kept the skunks. She was unaware that they were all free-roaming in the room but asleep. She made her report and said that the school had acted improperly. The kids had no problems at all and she closed the case. She also loved the skunks. Since then the headmaster has been sacked for various reasons.

The police executed a section 23 search warrant for drugs. The officer (who we know) came by herself clearly knowing it was bollocks. She looked in every room and the out-buildings to do her duty, and then we showed her one of the skunks. She said that reports said that we had a large number of visitors, security cameras and a big dog. The daily visitors are our elderly neighbours' nurse and home help! Case closed.

I know this sounds like there must be fire behind the smoke, but it broke into our "sanctuary" feeling at home. We felt invaded and insulted. We don't take that shit any more and I barely resist telling anyone to fuck off. We thought that when the kids all left school we would be left alone. It seems not.

Do you sort of see why we don't like unexpected visitors?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Sounds like a bellend, post a dog turd through his letter box
> 
> J
> Xx


Rub the dog turd under his door handles


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Maybe all this talk of Skunks got a neighbor confused and thought you were dealing in skunk hence the drug bust! :lol:

Ill get my coat..... :wink:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> The council once said they had complaints of smells from my property. They said they wanted the environment agency to inspect the property. I told them they could walk all of the way to the edge of my property and test as much as they wanted. That was a false claim from a neighbour who probably heard that we had a pet skunk. The matter went no further because happy skunks don't actually smell.
> 
> The school reported the kids to social services once claiming that they were bullied because they stank. The kids were interviewed without permission to find out if they were fed properly, has a washing machine, a bath etc. The kids all have friends who would have told them if they stank and they didn't. My wife even used to teach at the school just before this and would have heard of this! The social worker came to visit, and then asked where we kept the skunks. She was unaware that they were all free-roaming in the room but asleep. She made her report and said that the school had acted improperly. The kids had no problems at all and she closed the case. She also loved the skunks. Since then the headmaster has been sacked for various reasons.
> 
> ...


Jeez mate, you seem to get a lot of attention from various officials, someone's really on your case

Plod, social workers, RSPCA, etc

Seems strange...


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

BaueruTc said:


> Maybe all this talk of Skunks got a neighbor confused and thought you were dealing in skunk hence the drug bust! :lol:
> 
> Ill get my coat..... :wink:


It does sound almost comic! I had a letter published in New Scientist about my skunks once. They are seriously misunderstood creatures.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

For all you doggers out there :lol: (that's the term isn't it ?)
Sharing this link is in no way meant to make any comment whatsoever to anyone in this thread. Just I watch to much tv :-/
http://www.channel5.com/shows/the-dog-rescuers


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mullum said:


> doggers


No your thinking of something else  lol

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Random comment for Tapatalk users


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

John-H said:


> Random comment for Tapatalk users


 Senior moment?

_That's polite for,
"should you be disturbing your afternoon nap with The Forum?"_ :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cheeky monkey :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I had one of my neighbours complain about the dogs barking especially on a Thursday, They really don't like Thursdays for some reason, all hand written on some very heavy paper (full of spelling and grammar mistakes), so I pooped round and asked if they could identify which one was barking and I would have him put down (never gonna happen BTW). Never heard from the again :lol: :lol: .

On the subject I have never clipped any of our dogs claws in 20 odd years of dog ownership, currently have two springers and a Douge De Bordeaux who thinks he's a springer albeit 50 Kgs springer


----------

